# Briggs & Stratton 6.5hp Service Manual?



## Jack_Shaft (May 3, 2008)

Hi there, came across a good used Generac 3500XL generator the other day that appears to have a 6.5hp Briggs & Stratton OHV engine on it. I have not yet seen the words "B & S" on it anywhere yet, but it sure looks like one. 

If you have anything, please post up.


----------



## Jack_Shaft (May 4, 2008)

With all of the B&S + Tecumseh gear on this site nobody knows where I can get my hands on a .pdf Briggs & Stratton manual?

I am willing to pay.


----------



## Frank Boyer (May 4, 2008)

Google B&S and they have a CD of their repair manual.
Frank


----------

